# Costco Gemmy witch



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I bought her for 89 bucks, didn't really want her but couldn't resist all the parts on her. This is my second one DOA.
She is cheaper than the one from last year. She has the same head, She talks, sings to the skull. Wireless mic, audio input and sensor. Her head jerks forward pretty hard. She has a crystal /skull ball instead of the cauldron.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Golly, that sux.
I bought my cauldron witch today. She works perfectly. I guess I am one of the few who hasn't had Gemmy problems.
Can you take her back?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, I have the cauldron one, she seems to be much more solid. The cool thing about the ball one, is that the ball is easily detachable. A longer cord and you could put the ball in the middle of a table.


----------

